# What do you think, did he shit his pants?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Usually in a situation like that your ass clenches up and nothing is popping out, now if he had slammed yes he would have projectile poopied all over.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I did that on the 3rd kicker of this jumpline this year, landed about 6 feet before the flats..only this is like I dunno...20x smaller....










Depends if he already had to shit. I didn't, but if i had one ready...oh boy....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

The worst is when you fall to your ass going really fast and the uphill asscheek is the first part of you that lands and you get your asshole ripped open all prison-rape style...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't believe he saved that one


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Agreed. The fact that he stomped it so smoothly was by far the funniest part of the video.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

The first time I watched the clip it looked edited to me. I thought for sure he was going to eat it. I watched it two more times just to see the save again.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

oof, that made *me *clench.


----------

